# Adductor Canal Blocks



## Lina (Apr 19, 2016)

I understand that the Adductor Canal Block is to be billed 64447 per the CPT Assistant Vol. 24, Issue 11.  Can someone please tell me exactly what this Issue states as why to use 64447 rather than 64450. I am a little confused as I thought that it was the saphenous nerve that ran through the adductor canal.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Lina


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 19, 2016)

Maybe send the question to the AMA CPT Network, and see if they can provide more clarification to their stance.
__________________________________________________________________

November 2014 page 14

Frequently Asked Questions:Surgery: Nervous System

Question: What is the correct CPT code to report for adductor canal single shot injection for a pain block? 

Answer:The adductor canal pain block for a single shot would be reported with code 64447, Injection, anesthetic agent; femoral nerve, single. 

Question: What is the correct CPT code for adductor canal continuous catheter pain block? 

Answer:Code 64448, Injection, anesthetic agent; femoral nerve, continuous infusion by catheter (including catheter placement), would be reported when a continuous infusion is performed and a catheter is used.


----------

